# knit cap for a Dobie that looks like a deer



## happyknittR (Oct 29, 2012)

I found a lovely little knit cap on a Pinterest page that I'd love to find out how to knit. I'd like to make one for my Dobegirl Ariel for Christmas. It was under


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Several years ago, my sister was searching for a very similar pattern, if not the same one - if I recall, a woman in Canada(?) was making these and earned her living from this so there was no pattern for sale. She never could find how to purchase the hat either, everything came to a dead end. What information she got was given to her at a huge craft show up north somewhere when she was traveling. I am interested to see if anyone can help you.
If not - here is a pattern that you might alter and experiment with
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pointy-greyhound-hood


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> Several years ago, my sister was searching for a very similar pattern, if not the same one - if I recall, a woman in Canada(?) was making these and earned her living from this so there was no pattern for sale. She never could find how to purchase the hat either, everything came to a dead end. What information she got was given to her at a huge craft show up north somewhere when she was traveling. I am interested to see if anyone can help you.
> If not - here is a pattern that you might alter and experiment with
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pointy-greyhound-hood


Thank you for this link I'll do these for my daughters two greys 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kmarissa/deer-with-little-antlers-hat

something like it


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Does this help at all?
http://tinyowlknits.wordpress.com/woodland-knits/


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

How darling is this!


----------



## happyknittR (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate your help. I think I'm make the pointy greyhound hood in red for my sweet Dobergirl Ariel. And I keep on the lookout for the other pattern. Maybe I can adapt a couple of patterns to make it.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I can appreciate the "cuteness" of wanting to put an antlered hat on your dog. I just hope that none of you live near or around where there is deer hunting, where they may be mistaken for a deer while out on your property. You may think "this couldn't happen"...but if a child or an adult who wears a white or brown hat, coat or shoes, in their own yard can be shot "accidently" by a hunter hundreds of yards away, than the dog hasn't a chance. WE ALL wear hunters orange in the yard from Oct 1st through Dec 31st, EVEN the dog! Be it a hat, vest, scarf, gloves....whatever so we can at least HOPE the intended hunter will realize they are not what they're after. Please take this information as a precautionary warning, and not rude, crude, or hostel against your cute pets. We are pet lovers, and we just like keeping them safe and alive.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Thank you for this link I'll do these for my daughters two greys
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Adorable.


----------

